# I'm done with everthing. Time to go.



## Spursmad78 (Mar 17, 2011)

I have been separated for 8 months. I have tried everything to reconcile my marraige. At the start I begged and pleaded. I then completely ignored her in the hope she would realise what she is missing. Nothing has worked. I'm fed up and just want the pain to end. 

The break up was completely my fault. I suffer with depression which my wife struggled to deal with and to be fair my behaviour was erratic during our 6 year marraige. The problem is that we still see each other every second day as we have 2 kids together and she insists on supervised access. I approached her today to see if we could go to counselling and she basically told me that she has no feelings left for me and she has moved on.

However sometimes she wants to know what is going on in my life and is very interested. I don't know what she wants. Since we split I have become a totally different person with a steady job and a general good outlook on life. The only thing holding me back is the pain of separation. I love her so much but just can't see a way back. What am I gonna do to ease the pain. Somedays I do consider the easy option but snap out of it again when I think of my 2 girls. The thought of my wife being completely over me and maybe moving on to someone else is going to kill me. What can I do?


----------



## GoDucks (May 19, 2010)

It's hard to know what to say that won't feel hurtful, but just try to live one day at a time, I guess. You don't want to be with someone that doesn't want you, so there is no way the relationship would become what you are remembering or hoping to have.

Your daughters deserve to see you happy, and as a man who has moved through depression. Good for you! Time to rebuild, for sure, and you're off to a fine start.


----------



## Janie (Apr 10, 2010)

What can I do?

You can find the meaning in your life. Find your identity. Find a hobby. Find a way to fulfill yourself.

Time heals everything.


----------



## Separated79 (May 28, 2011)

Pray for yourself for strenght,and ask god to guide you the way to your wife's heart and pray for your wife too...

Let Go and Let God...

Nothing is impossible in God...He is our Creator...
He gives us life here on Earth and will give our Spirit Eternal Life when our time is finish...

If you love your wife....you have to need a lot of strenght to go through the pain she's throwing at you....
Show her that your love is far stronger than any pain that she is showing to you...

You have to be emotionally and mentally strong...
Live,Love your life...
And stop trying....things can happen when you stop trying...


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

What are you doing to deal with your depression?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## uhaul4mybaggage (Jul 20, 2010)

Spurs--
Are you getting counseling or on meds? Let us know. We're thinking of you. 

Been there. Still working on it. Not an easy road. My marriage is over, but my life doesn't have to be. There is a next stage. Let you know when I find out what it is, for me anyway.


----------



## Spursmad78 (Mar 17, 2011)

In therapy every week. On daily meds for depression. Efexor 225mg. All my depression comes from the fact that I was sexually abused as achild and kept it hidden for 25 yrs before finally cracking. I am really doing quite well but through solicitors letters my wife has advised she does not agree with this and won't even let me have the kids on my own for a day out.

She has thrown an almighty amount of pain my way but this does not change the fact that I love her. In fact I think it would be much easier if we actually both hated each other but I am not capable of this. The hardest hing is just seeing her every second day when I'm visiting the kids. It's like a torture but I have to live through it to see the kids. I made huge mistakes but my head was not right. She cannot see this.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

That's a LOT of Effexor. That's the top of the dosage scale.


----------

